# How often to hatchling corn snakes shed?



## ChelseaK (Jun 12, 2011)

I've got an 11 week old Carolina corn snake. It's my first snake but I forgot to ask when i got him when his last shed was. Just wondering on average how often. 
Thanks 

that should have said do...not to...oops


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

ChelseaK said:


> I've got an 11 week old Carolina corn snake. It's my first snake but I forgot to ask when i got him when his last shed was. Just wondering on average how often.
> Thanks
> 
> that should have said do...not to...oops


 
Hi, depending on how often the snake is being fed, periods between baby corns shedding is usaually 4 - 6 weeks, with adults shedding a few times a year.:2thumb:


----------



## candycane1 (Jun 18, 2011)

*reply:how often do hatchling corn snakes shed*

i got a yearling. what i heard is that they shed about 9-8 times a year

if that helps

candycane1:roll2::lol2:


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Sometimes you'll wake up and check your hatchling to find it has shed..........sometimes without any visible sign. I would say they shed about 8-10 times a year.


----------

